# Circuit City to close 567 remaining US stores



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Circuit City became the largest retailer to fall victim to the expanding financial crisis Friday, announcing it will shut down its remaining 567 U.S. stores at the cost of 34,000 more jobs after failing to sell the business.

The closure of the nation's second-biggest consumer electronics retailer spells more trouble for the nations malls, and is the latest casualty of an unprecedented pullback in consumer spending that has claimed KB Toys, Mervyns LLC and Linens 'N Things."
http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stori...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-11-10-07-50-06


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

less competition


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm truly saddened by this as I'm one of those 35,000 employees who will lose their job once this company is just history. And you know what sucks? We were a strong company and we had a lot of potential. I really hate to see them go. I'm a College Student and they were very willing to work around my schedule and allow me to work saturdays and up to 40 hrs/week during breaks. I even had so many opportunities with them in the past it just really sucks that we're actually really going out of business. We were all like a family and now we're all parting because CC just couldn't make it. What makes it worse is this failing economy. Sorry if i'm babbling on, I'm just in a depressed state at the moment. I just hope I'm able to find something for/by the summer as Work-Study doesn't pay in the summer...oh boy :-(


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

CoasterFreak said:


> I'm truly saddened by this as I'm one of those 35,000 employees who will lose their job once this company is just history. And you know what sucks? We were a strong company and we had a lot of potential. I really hate to see them go. I'm a College Student and they were very willing to work around my schedule and allow me to work saturdays and up to 40 hrs/week during breaks. I even had so many opportunities with them in the past it just really sucks that we're actually really going out of business. We were all like a family and now we're all parting because CC just couldn't make it. What makes it worse is this failing economy. Sorry if i'm babbling on, I'm just in a depressed state at the moment. I just hope I'm able to find something for/by the summer as Work-Study doesn't pay in the summer...oh boy :-(


sorry to hear that you will be losing your job


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

CoasterFreak said:


> I'm truly saddened by this as I'm one of those 35,000 employees who will lose their job once this company is just history. And you know what sucks? We were a strong company and we had a lot of potential. I really hate to see them go. I'm a College Student and they were very willing to work around my schedule and allow me to work saturdays and up to 40 hrs/week during breaks. I even had so many opportunities with them in the past it just really sucks that we're actually really going out of business. We were all like a family and now we're all parting because CC just couldn't make it. What makes it worse is this failing economy. Sorry if i'm babbling on, I'm just in a depressed state at the moment. I just hope I'm able to find something for/by the summer as Work-Study doesn't pay in the summer...oh boy :-(


It is very sad to see them go. I mean the nation's second-biggest consumer electronics retailer is going to be gone. 
Who is number 1? 
Here where I live all there stores were to stay open but now that changed with us here and also with you and your job.
Had to be nice to have them work with you the way they did so you could go to school and have time for home work and to get the work hours you wanted when you wanted.

I sure hope you can get another good job CoasterFreak and have it so it is not so hard on you. Wishing you the best.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its just the same over here in the UK so many big firms now going into recievership,they were the ones you would have thought would have been safe,I feel so sorry for the thousand of workers who rely on those companies for their mortgages etc,how are they going to manage now? with so mny closing down their are no chances of getting alternative jobs ...each day just lately it seems another large firm is added to the list,its a heartbreaking situation for so many people of course .....


----------



## wordsmith (Mar 22, 2006)

telecom69 said:


> Its just the same over here in the UK so many big firms now going into recievership,they were the ones you would have thought would have been safe,I feel so sorry for the thousand of workers who rely on those companies for their mortgages etc,how are they going to manage now? with so mny closing down their are no chances of getting alternative jobs ...each day just lately it seems another large firm is added to the list,its a heartbreaking situation for so many people of course .....


Yes, it sure is so very sad


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I stopped by a local Circuit City today, and they're not really liquidating yet. Only a few things were on sale, and they certainly weren't deals.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wonder if they are going to take it all online like compusa.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

leroys1000 said:


> Wonder if they are going to take it all online like compusa.


Apparently they are closing the stores because the majority of their sales were on-line. The question now is will they keep that part, reactivate that part once the liquidation is done or just shut the whole works down?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well there web site is closed so they are not going to have anything now.

If there do like compusa then you really will not get and good deals at the liquidation and they if it is the same as compusa the liquidators will add 10% and all sales are final. 
So your need to save more then 10% to just break even. I think it was posted here that someone got a camera from compusa and open the box when they got home and parts were missing. The store said sorry but it got on the internet and compusa made good on it to that person. But once these guys are gone that's it so you better check on anything you get and make sure it works, it's all there etc.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

hewee said:


> It is very sad to see them go. I mean the nation's second-biggest consumer electronics retailer is going to be gone.
> Who is number 1?


Best Buy.

I guess I'll be heading down to Circuit City in a couple days to see what they have, too bad they took down the website.



Guyzer said:


> Apparently they are closing the stores because the majority of their sales were on-line. The question now is will they keep that part, reactivate that part once the liquidation is done or just shut the whole works down?


From what I've heard the website is history and once all the inventory is gone, bye-bye CC.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I went to the Woodland Hills, CA store yesterday expecting to find some great deals. All DVDs were 20% off, and everything else was 10% off. What kind of liquidation sale is that?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

KB toys went belly up A LONG time ago it had nothing to do with the economy


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

CC's issues are related to a lot of different things; it's just the economy didn't help our situation at all. I'm debating on whether or not I should return to Staples; I'm just concerned because I know I won't receive the same opportunities. And I'm not saying CCity was my career, because it wasn't -- but they offered me a lot of different things to help my career once I graduate College.

As far as liquidation goes; well, we owe a lot of money. The liquidators are going to try and get as much out of the consumers as they can until they realize that you all aren't dumb enough to rush to a store as soon as you see "Store Closing Sale." My first day back since we went under is Saturday; I can tell it's going to be a hard day. if there's any bargain hunters out there on the East Coast surrounding NJ/PA/DE, let me know. A lot of those stores are in my District and Region. I can let you guys know of any REAL price drops.

Edit: And as far as our website goes. Corporate has no immediate intentions of bringing the website back online. I assume they're waiting on a decision from the liquidator. I think they're trying to stay away from having to ship things to customers. They may just pump remaining inventory to nearby stores to save on shipping. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

stantley said:


> Best Buy.
> 
> I guess I'll be heading down to Circuit City in a couple days to see what they have, too bad they took down the website.
> 
> From what I've heard the website is history and once all the inventory is gone, bye-bye CC.


Well you may not like what you see and wish you did not waste your time and gas to drive there. 
Like I said above and Frank said.



Frank4d said:


> I went to the Woodland Hills, CA store yesterday expecting to find some great deals. All DVDs were 20% off, and everything else was 10% off. What kind of liquidation sale is that?


Like I was saying and if they add another 10% liquidators fee to it then you save even less.

CoasterFreak,
I feel for you because I know your working so hard at all your doing. Now you could go back to Staples like you said but maybe if you also tell them they was you was able to work at Circuit City and also get it in writing from Circuit City on how you worked from them and see if you can get your boss listed as a friend to call because no one can call about your work history at Circuit City once they are gone. But maybe if you can get it from them to tell and show Staples the way you worked they will do the same or give a little more.


----------

